
Creditors Say Eddie Lampert Killed Sears in a 'Shakespearean Tragedy' - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-24/lampert-killed-sears-in-shakespearean-tragedy-creditors-say
======
bradknowles
Nah, more like a farce.

